# Five Brothers???



## Guest

I signed up with Five Brothers about a month ago and all I keep getting is calls and emails to do inspections for them for $16-$20. I did a few then found I was spending more in fuel than I was making after hunting for these house.

I have since then removed myself from the inspection list in hopes of getting in there Trash-Outs and Routine Lawn work. Anyone have experience working for Five Brothers and if so what is there pay per cut on routine lawns and also there Trash Out work?

Thanks


----------



## mtmtnman

AffordablePS said:


> I signed up with Five Brothers about a month ago and all I keep getting is calls and emails to do inspections for them for $16-$20. I did a few then found I was spending more in fuel than I was making after hunting for these house.
> 
> I have since then removed myself from the inspection list in hopes of getting in there Trash-Outs and Routine Lawn work. Anyone have experience working for Five Brothers and if so what is there pay per cut on routine lawns and also there Trash Out work?
> 
> Thanks




Like many, the USED to be a good company to work for. Now they have their head inserted and a certain dark area. Oh the stories i could tell as of late..............................


----------



## BPWY

I HAD 9 good months with them at first. The 2 months that led to the end of our working relationship were full of lies and BS.



If you are signed with inspections you will not get any P&P with them.
Or thats how they used to be. 
They go to great lengths to keep the inspectors and contractors away from each other.


----------



## Prestigious Property

I am hoping by me removing myself as an inspector this will cause the P&P to come my way...

Thanks


----------



## mtmtnman

AffordablePS said:


> I am hoping by me removing myself as an inspector this will cause the P&P to come my way...
> 
> Thanks




Good luck and be ready to be screwed by your fellow contractor trying to make work.............


----------



## BPWY

AffordablePS said:


> I am hoping by me removing myself as an inspector this will cause the P&P to come my way...
> 
> Thanks







Unless you resign as an inspector and rehire as a contractor it'll never happen.


----------



## Prestigious Property

They sent me a form that I had to remove myself as an inspector leaving me in the P&P and Lawn Checked boxes. I faxed that back to them Thursday..... I cover 125 mile area in 7 counties so maybe something will come...

How are they with Lawn Pay and Initial Work Pay?


----------



## thanohano44

AffordablePS said:


> They sent me a form that I had to remove myself as an inspector leaving me in the P&P and Lawn Checked boxes. I faxed that back to them Thursday..... I cover 125 mile area in 7 counties so maybe something will come...
> 
> How are they with Lawn Pay and Initial Work Pay?


Very good


----------



## BPWY

Until they start allowing other vendors to lie about your work. Then its a very rapid down hill slide into no work and eventual firing.

As long as you are a great yes man and do exactly what they say without ever questioning them..... you'll probably get along fine.
Soon as you start standing up for yourself and your business bottom line..... they've got no more use for you.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> Until they start allowing other vendors to lie about your work. Then its a very rapid down hill slide into no work and eventual firing.
> 
> As long as you are a great yes man and do exactly what they say without ever questioning them..... you'll probably get along fine.
> Soon as you start standing up for yourself and your business bottom line..... they've got no more use for you.


What you're saying is true. I won all disputes but 1 because of all the photos i took. I proved to them that their other vendor was staging debris to up his earnings. I caught this fool in the act. 

Theres this thing call YouTube. And an iPhone. And a sign in sheet. A license plate. And I asked who he was on video and asked what he was doing. I advised him that we did a dry wint on the property 1 week ago. There was no damages. And i reminded him of the city code that states nobody is to zip tie or remove the water meter unless you're a city employee. This was in a small area in Utah's uinta basin. I have a great relationship with the 3 water companies that provide services. I called them over as I knew they would fine this fool on the spot. I also knew I was one of 2 Utah vendors that services that area. Unless they brought someone in from Rangely Colorado. no regionals cover that area for 5 Bros. 

Sent the video to 5 bros and told them i had better not be held responsible for this hacks nonsense. I also advised them i would send the video to their client. To cover myself. I had 8 witnesses as well.


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> What you're saying is true. I won all disputes but 1 because of all the photos i took. I proved to them that their other vendor was staging debris to up his earnings. I caught this fool in the act.
> 
> Theres this thing call YouTube. And an iPhone. And a sign in sheet. A license plate. And I asked who he was on video and asked what he was doing. I advised him that we did a dry wint on the property 1 week ago. There was no damages. And i reminded him of the city code that states nobody is to zip tie or remove the water meter unless you're a city employee. This was in a small area in Utah's uinta basin. I have a great relationship with the 3 water companies that provide services. I called them over as I knew they would fine this fool on the spot. I also knew I was one of 2 Utah vendors that services that area. Unless they brought someone in from Rangely Colorado. no regionals cover that area for 5 Bros.
> 
> Sent the video to 5 bros and told them i had better not be held responsible for this hacks nonsense. I also advised them i would send the video to their client. To cover myself. I had 8 witnesses as well.





I had video and plenty of pics to cover my butt. They've got brazen in their banging of the contractors now.

The other guy not only lied about my work but also vandalized one of the doors and took any personals that were of even small value.
(the way I knew the other lying sack had vandalized the door was that it was kicked OUT, not in)
This is by their logic. Since only myself and the other guy had been signed in it was my fault that the winterization was not completed and no body else's.

We all know how big of a joke that sign in sheet is. Most houses don't have one, most of the ones that do nobody will sign or they sign false info. etc

My life is so much less stressful not working for them or any body else.
I'm happy to do local work for local clients.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> I had video and plenty of pics to cover my butt. They've got brazen in their banging of the contractors now.
> 
> The other guy not only lied about my work but also vandalized one of the doors and took any personals that were of even small value.
> (the way I knew the other lying sack had vandalized the door was that it was kicked OUT, not in)
> This is by their logic. Since only myself and the other guy had been signed in it was my fault that the winterization was not completed and no body else's.
> 
> We all know how big of a joke that sign in sheet is. Most houses don't have one, most of the ones that do nobody will sign or they sign false info. etc
> 
> My life is so much less stressful not working for them or any body else.
> I'm happy to do local work for local clients.


Your VM didn't go to bat for you? What a joke!!


----------



## Prestigious Property

Ok now you got me thinking I should pull myself away instead of just the inspections....:furious:


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> Your VM didn't go to bat for you? What a joke!!








Nope, she told me she believed me for what it was worth but that there was nothing she could do.


----------



## Guest

Why would anybody do this kind of work? Sell your skills to people who can afford them. If your skill set ends at trash outs then go back to school.


----------



## thanohano44

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Why would anybody do this kind of work? Sell your skills to people who can afford them. If your skill set ends at trash outs then go back to school.


Most of us do more than this just type of work. We just share our experiences here.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> Nope, she told me she believed me for what it was worth but that there was nothing she could do.


I'd beat somebody's azz.


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> I'd beat somebody's azz.








I haven't even told all the story. You'd really want to if you knew all the details.

But they aint worth it. 


This happened a year ago and I've survived and am stronger as a company in spite of them and their efforts.
They served a purpose and that was to carry me thru the winter of 09 and spring/summer of 2010. With out the work from them there is no doubt I would have folded up. They were my major source of work during that time.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> I had video and plenty of pics to cover my butt. They've got brazen in their banging of the contractors now.
> 
> The other guy not only lied about my work but also vandalized one of the doors and took any personals that were of even small value.
> (the way I knew the other lying sack had vandalized the door was that it was kicked OUT, not in)
> This is by their logic. Since only myself and the other guy had been signed in it was my fault that the winterization was not completed and no body else's.
> 
> We all know how big of a joke that sign in sheet is. Most houses don't have one, most of the ones that do nobody will sign or they sign false info. etc
> 
> My life is so much less stressful not working for them or any body else.
> I'm happy to do local work for local clients.


Not meaning to hijack the thread, but could you PM with a quick message as to the best way to get hooked in with local PP/residual cut clients? 


Also, to the guy that is looking to cover a 125 mile area for lawn cuts - I would advise establishing a base of local clients for lawn care. This can be easily done through internet advertising (ie Craigslist) and cheap advertising (bandit signs). This provides a steady cash flow from cuts. Also, you're not dealing with NET/30 or NET/60 contracts because you are usually paid the same day or within a week.


----------



## BPWY

Paradox said:


> Not meaning to hijack the thread, but could you PM with a quick message as to the best way to get hooked in with local PP/residual cut clients?
> 
> 
> Also, to the guy that is looking to cover a 125 mile area for lawn cuts - I would advise establishing a base of local clients for lawn care. This can be easily done through internet advertising (ie Craigslist) and cheap advertising (bandit signs). This provides a steady cash flow from cuts. Also, you're not dealing with NET/30 or NET/60 contracts because you are usually paid the same day or within a week.






Can't help you on local P&P. 
Haven't been successful in my efforts to aquire any of them.
98% of my work is now local non bank owned customers.


----------



## Guest

*RE: 5 Brothers*

We do some work for them. But for the amount of work we do vs the pay, it is not good...some is and some is not but in the big picture...all the labeling of photos and crap..it is just that. They need to develope a better system of receiving photos. Takes WAAAAAAY too long to submitt photos. Wait till you have a 300 photo trash out and have to label ALL the photos.
As to their "Second Bid"...what a bunch of crap. They want you to bid the other guys bid exactly...How the dickens is that MY bid????
We have never been awarded a second bid and having to label all the photos and...well it is just not cost effective for us. So we no longer provide them...
We do not even waste our time bidding "grass cuts" they ahve a pricing matrix they use...so what is the purpose of "bidding"????
For us they are more work than they are worth.
The only way we provide service for them is if we can insert them into current route schedules. If they say no we tell them to reassign the property.
Perhaps if they threw 20-30k a month our way we would feel different about them.


----------



## JFMURFY

We've been dealing with 5 Bros for about 2 1/2 years--originally on the inspection side, a year ago we started doing P&P for them... prices good, TAT accpetable. 3 months I officially signe d on a P&P contractor...no the S--t starts... questions from everyone in the company on the same issue... I spend more time responding to questions concerning if a toilets cleaned out that I do performing the work.
They use a business strategy of keeping you answering questions so they can eventually back-charge as your work is late because you answering redunant and silly inquiries.


----------



## Guest

*Rangely CO*

Hi, anyone of you there who will go to Rangely CO for grasscuts?


----------



## BPWY

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooood luck with that one.




That is more than likely about 7 hrs one way from every one I know that frequents this board.
I don't think you can afford that trip fee.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooood luck with that one.
> 
> That is more than likely about 7 hrs one way from every one I know that frequents this board.
> I don't think you can afford that trip fee.


I used to cover that area for FAS, the siblings and Safeguard since we did Vernal. Never again. LOL and Paul, you know the reasons. LOL


----------



## Guest

So where are you guys located and what markets do you cover? Can I send you our vendor packet and get you to sign up with us? 

just curious... how much do you normally charge for grasscuts and sales clean?


----------



## BPWY

What company do you represent?

Before we worry about vendor packs.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Evelyn said:


> So where are you guys located and what markets do you cover? Can I send you our vendor packet and get you to sign up with us?
> 
> just curious... how much do you normally charge for grasscuts and sales clean?


Evelyn, you might want to introduce yourself in a separate thread. Your company name is not even on your profile and, while Evelyn is a female name, your profile pic is a silhouette of a man.

No one here is going to contact you unless you give up some info and tell them who you are. 

Linda


----------



## BPWY

If you are a regional for the siblings, since this is a five bros thread............... FORGET IT!


----------



## Guest

Hi Linda. I understand. I can't put the company's name on the forum without first asking permission. I am not a direct employee of the preservation company for which I'm recruiting. I just want to make sure I break no rules on confidentiality. Our company is an outsource company for property preservation companies. Yeah, I'm sorry, this is a Five Brothers thread - I just noticed. I had googled "Rangely CO" while looking for someone and chanced upon this thread. Sorry. I should be outta here... Great day, everybody!


----------



## thanohano44

a1propertyclean said:


> Evelyn, you might want to introduce yourself in a separate thread. Your company name is not even on your profile and, while Evelyn is a female name, your profile pic is a silhouette of a man.
> 
> No one here is going to contact you unless you give up some info and tell them who you are.
> 
> Linda


Her profile says Pacific Property Preservation.


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> Her profile says Pacific Property Preservation.






Oh yeah, that aint happening either.


Way too cheap.


They messed up on my next to last w/o with them. Sent me their paper work. 
I got paid $900 for the job, they billed the client $1900. Thats a whole lot excessive!


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Her profile says Pacific Property Preservation.



They are recruiting everywhere...

Hello Linda...trust you've been well ma' lady!!!!!

I have noticed a lot a mid-level PP companies (Subbers)bump up recruiting this past week...
Every body ready for August??????


----------



## BPWY

Cleanupman said:


> Every body ready for August??????






More hot and dry days???????????????? Is that what you are referring to?






I don't believe we'll see much of an increase in work load until after the elections.
Gotta buy all the votes that we can now.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> More hot and dry days???????????????? Is that what you are referring to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe we'll see much of an increase in work load until after the elections.
> Gotta buy all the votes that we can now.


That is true!!!!
No I have been told that we should expect things to pick up the last week of July and beginning of August...
Like clockwork one week left in July and work has started comming in...
But yes it will be HOT&DRY....in all the places that do not get rain:jester:


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> I HAD 9 good months with them at first. The 2 months that led to the end of our working relationship were full of lies and BS.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are signed with inspections you will not get any P&P with them.
> Or thats how they used to be.
> They go to great lengths to keep the inspectors and contractors away from each other.


'oh man is that the truth! same thing happened here they tried saying that we stole items from a house and at first a neighbor saw us (when we had talked with the very same neighbor they claimed) then another contractor saw us, then the dates we were at the property were wrong, what a joke, sorry but I have no interest in removing things from roach infested homes or homes that are on the wrong side of the tracks where they are trashed to hell and back, besides I have everything I need at my house no need, and we are not removing anything unless I have a workorder that clearly states what to remove no way!


----------



## Guest

They sent us out to bid a property.
We denied the bid as it was WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAy over our heads...
I took photos as a courtsey and sent them to them and asked that they get someone with a GC license as that would be required to do the work they sent me to bid.
They sent a nasty email demanding we label the photos...
Our owner told them no...we provided them as a courtsey and we are not being paid for our time...
tThey threatened to back charge us for this...our owner told them to go ahead I'll place a lean on the property and your business license as this is way out of line and we will have to sue you....
needless to say...

They're a pain in the ass with their screwy system...way to much administrative work for the money


----------



## HollandPPC

Cleanupman said:


> They sent us out to bid a property.
> We denied the bid as it was WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAy over our heads...
> I took photos as a courtsey and sent them to them and asked that they get someone with a GC license as that would be required to do the work they sent me to bid.
> They sent a nasty email demanding we label the photos...
> Our owner told them no...we provided them as a courtsey and we are not being paid for our time...
> tThey threatened to back charge us for this...our owner told them to go ahead I'll place a lean on the property and your business license as this is way out of line and we will have to sue you....
> needless to say...
> 
> They're a pain in the ass with their screwy system...way to much administrative work for the money


You took pictures and provided a bid for free, or an attempt to bid. You can't lien you didn't do any work. Not a very smart cookie are you ?


----------



## Guest

HollandPPC said:


> You took pictures and provided a bid for free, or an attempt to bid. You can't lien you didn't do any work. Not a very smart cookie are you ?


yOU MAY WANT TO RE-READ THAT....We denied the bid...


----------



## HollandPPC

Cleanupman said:


> yOU MAY WANT TO RE-READ THAT....We denied the bid...


You took photos as a courtesy. No?


----------



## SwiftRes

HollandPPC said:


> You took photos as a courtesy. No?


If they can back charge for something bogus, why can't he lien for something bogus.


----------



## Guest

Yes obviously the meaning of "courtsey" is over everyone's head....
I'm not labeling 150 photos of a property and not get paid for the time..
We provided photos as a courtsey so the client would understand what was needed and why we were denying the bid...

There is a problem with that why??????


----------



## GTX63

We have seen the same thing with them. No charge bids that cannot be completed to their liking so they threaten to send another contractor out and backcharge to first guy for the service. My thoughts were, how can they backcharge you for something they were not paying you for in the first place? lol.


----------



## BPWY

GTX63 said:


> We have seen the same thing with them. No charge bids that cannot be completed to their liking so they threaten to send another contractor out and backcharge to first guy for the service. My thoughts were, how can they backcharge you for something they were not paying you for in the first place? lol.








Believe me they'll figure it out.


When I first signed with them back in '10 I was under the impression they were supposed to be *the* premier P&P national. 
Boy was I sadly mistaken, and who ever led me to believe that also had brown eyes.


----------



## Guest

The situation with us left such a bad taste iwth us that we are extremely cautious with our time now...
But 5B does come off like they really have something going, then once you find out everythig that you have to do you figure out why they pay well and it is still not enough!!!!


----------



## GTX63

Their vendor web leaves a little to be desired. If your mowing for them, you can upload your order and pics in just a few minutes. If your bidding or have large 100+ photo orders, you will be there a while. Each pic has to have a typed out discription.


----------



## Guest

GTX63 said:


> Their vendor web leaves a little to be desired. If your mowing for them, you can upload your order and pics in just a few minutes. If your bidding or have large 100+ photo orders, you will be there a while. Each pic has to have a typed out discription.


This "labeling" thing makes absolutely no sense...
If the person viewing the photo can't figure out that the photo is a dirty commode, broken window, front elevation view etc...
Said person needs to get another job...


----------



## GTX63

There are some companies with pre labeled tabs that you simply drag and paste to complete the photo requirements.
Yes, there are a lot of idiots that work for Nationals and Regionals.
We have had numerous callbacks over the years because the rep thought we submitted photos of two different houses. It is as if they never saw a property with both brick and vinyl siding, multiple colors, different grading front yard to back, etc.


----------



## Guest

These guys are just out to screw contractors over. But then they call begging for you to help them out! Here's what a rep had to say regarding the no charge orders. 
"Yesterday upper management made us clear out our queue of 190 NC orders with out reviewing."
These no charges were completely bogus. It blows my mind and you respond with logic but you just get a response telling you to either do or they will send someone else, let them bill whatever they want and charge you a $35 processing fee.


----------



## Guest

his is where as IC's we can say no...
The minute that there is reprisal for saying "no"...said company has made you an employee.
Perhaps everyone needs to start filling complaints with the unemployment people...that's who will go after them first and they will turn things over to the IRS...

just sayin':whistling:whistling:whistling


----------



## SwiftRes

If I am a GC, and I hire an electrician to come out and complete a job. When he's complete, I look at it and say "you didn't do this correctly, you need to fix it". You as an IC tell me to get bent, and I say fine, I'm not paying you for part of the job (AKA backcharge) or I'm not sending you any further work, does that make him an employee?

I think the issue is more the bogus "You didn't do this correctly" statements.



Cleanupman said:


> his is where as IC's we can say no...
> The minute that there is reprisal for saying "no"...said company has made you an employee.
> Perhaps everyone needs to start filling complaints with the unemployment people...that's who will go after them first and they will turn things over to the IRS...
> 
> just sayin':whistling:whistling:whistling


----------



## Guest

SwiftRes said:


> If I am a GC, and I hire an electrician to come out and complete a job. When he's complete, I look at it and say "you didn't do this correctly, you need to fix it". You as an IC tell me to get bent, and I say fine, I'm not paying you for part of the job (AKA backcharge) or I'm not sending you any further work, does that make him an employee?
> 
> I think the issue is more the bogus "You didn't do this correctly" statements.


We are not talking about things not done correctly. Here is an example. 
Shrubs were trimmed at the beginning of the season. $30 minus discount to trim just so they are not touching. They were trimmed so that it was then, a foot from the property but now they have grown and are touching once again. I am issued a no charge because I was already paid $24, 4 months ago and they are only allowed to be billed once. You can call that not doing the job correctly, I call it bogus!


----------



## SwiftRes

Yes I am not referring to the bogusclaims like that, I was referring to that statement that them doing that and giving us done sort of grief for not doing it, makes us an employee


----------



## Guest

I will never have a problem if I am legitimately issued a no charge.


----------



## Guest

SwiftRes said:


> Yes I am not referring to the bogusclaims like that, I was referring to that statement that them doing that and giving us done sort of grief for not doing it, makes us an employee


My only point is that when they need you, they act like you are their best friend but any other time they treat you like you are the enemy and they are always right no matter how wrong they are. 
The rep said the no charges weren't reviewed but forced through.


----------



## SwiftRes

SWOH REO said:


> My only point is that when they need you, they act like you are their best friend but any other time they treat you like you are the enemy and they are always right no matter how wrong they are.
> The rep said the no charges weren't reviewed but forced through.


Yeah I only did work for five brothers for a short time. They were not fun to work with.


----------



## Guest

Perhaps I misunderstood something.
I thought that grief was being given for saying no to a bid/job etc...
When someone asks you to do a job and you say no they do not get punish you....with back charges...
By having monitary punishments for saying no that makes you an employee...

When I made the previous post I understood, as with the events that happened to us, that there were backcharges and threats of charging one for turning down bids/work.
as an IC you have every right to say. "Sorry, we can't help on this"
with out reprisal. 5B has issues with this and initiates reprisals....once this scenario happens you have been made an employee...


----------



## GTX63

We solved that issue a long time ago by corresponding with all Nationals and Regionals via email only. When locals call our office, the phone gets picked up in two rings. But you will learn, unless you have a poc email from your rep, don't even bother getting out of your chair.


----------



## reoguys

GTX63 said:


> We have seen the same thing with them. No charge bids that cannot be completed to their liking so they threaten to send another contractor out and backcharge to first guy for the service. My thoughts were, how can they backcharge you for something they were not paying you for in the first place? lol.


That's what happened with us. About 3 weeks in to working for FB we receive a WO that states to install SDs and C02s ... no bid. Rep said previous vendor is being back charged. I ask rep how are vendors to prevent this from happening ... when you inform them and bid it they don't want to hear about it because they didn't ask for it and it is not on the WO. 

Too many issues with FB. They will call and beg you to take an initial secure at the same time they're trying to back charge you on another WO of a reassigned occupied property for BS. Why would anyone take on new work when you have a back charge looming. After ignoring their emails they finally got the message. Five idiots as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## BPWY

I'm pretty sure they have more than just five idiots working there.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> I'm pretty sure they have more than just five idiots working there.


I'm a gambler...over/under on 5 idiots...

I'll give 11-1 on the under... .5-15 on the over


----------



## Guest

Cleanupman said:


> I'm a gambler...over/under on 5 idiots...
> 
> I'll give 11-1 on the under... .5-15 on the over


Have worked for them for years. Yes I have done lots of the NO charge wo due to me not reporting it.it happens! As most have said here there doing there paper work and labeling photos you can spend alot of time on, for me this how things get overlooked!

I have never been backcharged the six yrs I have been doing work for them.

Not sure what`s going on them now, seems there work load hit a brick wall! I`m hardly gettting anything with them now!


----------



## Guest

Everyone is that way...
We have started to see alittle movement...
Some of the other vendors have seen increases in volume the last week...lets hope things pick up for all...


----------



## david

most companies have photo tabs initial secure,lawn,debri,etc if a company cant do that or figure out pics in their qc dept,problaby not one you need to work for anyway.


----------



## Guest

I agree. 
If you can't tell the difference between a dirty commode and a clean one, you probably should not be in the QC department


----------



## Guest

Now that was funny-

Unfortunately- From REO and hazard claims- it's all to true.

Thanks for the laugh though!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Cleanupman said:


> Everyone is that way...
> We have started to see alittle movement...
> Some of the other vendors have seen increases in volume the last week...lets hope things pick up for all...


Have been getting moble work from last couple of days. Kind of looks like the crap work I use to do for NVMS a few yrs back


----------



## Guest

Cleanupman said:


> Everyone is that way...
> We have started to see alittle movement...
> Some of the other vendors have seen increases in volume the last week...lets hope things pick up for all...


change one lock bid the rest and not get any bids approved


----------



## Guest

Bright and early the brothers start asking about some intial secure's out of my area,I say not interested.She calls back and ask about milegae she says they pay 35cent mile,once again I say no.She asks me what it would take and I say 75cent mile,and she says why so high and i say you will find away to back charge me these miles anyway.

All in all they must be really desperate in my area because they approved the mileage.I was thinking they wouldn't so I know I better label the crap out of these photos.

Mileage is back and forth both ways and each time we go there.

Its crazy really they always threaten to fire me,hate the discount I give and yet at least give me 10 work orders a day.I guess they are running out of contractors up this way,thank god finally.


----------



## GTX63

Your just smarter than the average bear. They did it with us as well.


----------



## BPWY

They've gone senile in their old age.

Only a couple years ago they were adamant that $25 was the most trip charge you'll ever get!
No matter how far out of area they asked you to drive.


----------



## thanohano44

MKM Landscaping said:


> Bright and early the brothers start asking about some intial secure's out of my area,I say not interested.She calls back and ask about milegae she says they pay 35cent mile,once again I say no.She asks me what it would take and I say 75cent mile,and she says why so high and i say you will find away to back charge me these miles anyway.
> 
> All in all they must be really desperate in my area because they approved the mileage.I was thinking they wouldn't so I know I better label the crap out of these photos.
> 
> Mileage is back and forth both ways and each time we go there.
> 
> Its crazy really they always threaten to fire me,hate the discount I give and yet at least give me 10 work orders a day.I guess they are running out of contractors up this way,thank god finally.


LOL. I make them pay me 0.75 per mile and no discount. They deactivated my profile for bidding to treat mold the correct way. They demanded I followed the clients guidelines. 2 months later I got 80 occupancy checks and begging me to do initial secures and grass cuts. They deactivated my profile without telling me. LOL. I really loved them for my first 2 years with them.


----------



## GaReops

You all seem to have alot of problems with FiveBrms..


----------



## BPWY

GaReo said:


> You all seem to have alot of problems with FiveBrms..






More like the siblings do not know how to act in order to keep good vendors.

You cannot do the things they do and expect good help to stay around.
Heck poor help aint likely to stick around for long.


----------



## Guest

GaReo said:


> You all seem to have alot of problems with FiveBrms..


This is not just a 5B issue it is accross the board with a lot of the companies...

All the nationals have been asking everyone to cut their fees and no one can as we are all at the bottom line for numbers...then the insanity starts and we become the bad guys because we do not want to lose revenue....tough dichotomy...


----------



## REO2Rentals

Cleanupman said:


> This is not just a 5B issue it is accross the board with a lot of the companies...
> 
> All the nationals have been asking everyone to cut their fees and no one can as we are all at the bottom line for numbers...then the insanity starts and we become the bad guys because we do not want to lose revenue....tough dichotomy...


If they cut down on employees,fancy office, fancy title, perks and all the nonsense bs:no:


----------



## Guest

Boy Howdy...


----------



## BPWY

Cleanupman said:


> This is not just a 5B issue it is accross the board with a lot of the companies...
> 
> All the nationals have been asking everyone to cut their fees and no one can as we are all at the bottom line for numbers...then the insanity starts and we become the bad guys because we do not want to lose revenue....tough dichotomy...






We all know they aren't giving up any profit margins.


----------

